# Toys for horses



## tia maria (Sep 16, 2012)

I've seen the balls you can buy ect. Just wondered if Horses are safe to play with wellington boots?

I've seen videos of Donkeys in sanctuaries playing with them


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

tia maria said:


> I've seen the balls you can buy ect. Just wondered if Horses are safe to play with wellington boots?
> 
> I've seen videos of Donkeys in sanctuaries playing with them


I guess it depends on whether they are likely to chew them? Mine refuses to play with anything even a treat ball


----------



## tia maria (Sep 16, 2012)

Guess I'll give it a miss. You'd think treat balls would be welcome lol.


----------

